# New venture



## Haiths (Sep 19, 2017)

Good Morning all!

I'm hoping for some help and info. I need so help with prices. We are looking at buying a van and kitting it out to sell tea/coffee and hot chocolate. Just now I'm in need of getting prices. I'm not looking at cheap but also I'm not looking to spend big bucks.

Any help, info and any advice would be great.

Cheers

Dougie


----------



## mbsvgrootveld (Sep 17, 2015)

Bonen roaster , conis bonen maler

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

there is a member offering the whole coffee van equipment, with their own thread..try search function


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Good news - the internet is your friend









Coffee vans are often advertised on Gumtree and Ebay if you wish to go down the second-hand route.

Otherwise, a bit of time on google will unveil a good selection of firms who specialise in coffee-van conversions.

Best of luck in your journey


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

@coffeebean can help with mobile set-up and has been running his own van.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Dougie,

If you PM your email address I will send you over a quote this afternoon,

Andy


----------

